

Google puts its own e-mails into the spam folder :) - nader
http://thinkery.me/nader/4d8b4d697477595634010000

======
gpjt
Yup.

I follow the Public WebGL specification discussion list, and email from the
guys at Google who participate on the list frequently wind up in my spam
folder, regardless of how often I mark them as "not spam".

My guess is that a lot of spammers forge To: headers as "whatever@google.com",
so the filter learns that such addresses are a good indicator of spam.

------
truthsayer
newsworthy.

